# sftp fatal error



## csptra (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello,

I'm trying to get chroot sftp working. I am getting an error of

```
sshd: fatal: input_userauth_info_response: wrong number of replies [preauth].
```
I'm sure it is a user configuration error. But do not know what I'm doing wrong. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

